# FL Keys in Feb - UPDATE w/ pics



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

First off, I'd like to thank everyone who provided information in my previous thread. I got back from my trip to Islamorada earlier this week and had a blast!

Before the trip even started, I was watching wind and wave forecasts for weeks leading up to our planned charter and things weren't looking overly promising. However about 3 days before we left MI, the wind forecasts were suddenly dying down and we were looking at single digit winds on our trip 

The day of our trip was perfect - started off a little chilly in the 60s but no clouds and 5mph winds. We chartered with Captain Skye of the Blue Heaven out of Robbie's Marina. The plan for the day was to start off fishing for yellowtail and mackerel in the morning and then go after mutton snapper and cobia in the afternoon.

We first started by netting bait:










One toss of the net and we had a fair amount of bait to start the day. What happened next was pretty cool - at the dock one of the other captains was having some sort of issue and talking with our captain (lost his cast net or something) After we netted bait, the 2 captains met on the water and our guy hooked him up with a bucket of bait and I thought that was really cool and some good karma 

After getting bait, we started hitting up various spots trying to find some willing snapper and mackerel. Fishing for the snapper was a little slow mainly because we were getting swamped by grunts which we kept for bait. We tried several spots and it was the same thing. I think we managed 3 yellowtails, 2 spanish mackerel, and a mangrove snapper. 

Eventually the capt came down from his perch with some news - apparently there were a few boats fishing the humps and they were on a great blackfin tuna bite. So the capt gave us the choice of pecking away at snapper or taking the long ride out for tuna. That was a no-brainer so off we went. On the way out we found a floating log and did a couple passes for mahi but no one was home. When we got out to the humps there was maybe another 6-8 boats out there.

So we're getting set up and watching the other boats live chumming and free lining and getting a hook up or 2 every drift and just getting all amped when the unthinkable happens - we could not buy a bite!  We did a couple drifts without hooking anything so our captain yells to one of the other boats and asks about their bait - apparently we had the wrong type of pilchards. What happened next was amazing (remember the karma I mentioned before) - this huge 40'+ boat motors towards us and gives us 2 huge nets of their bait. After that it was game on - my gf started it off by hooking and landing a nice skipjack. She then followed it up with a nice blackfin and had another straighten her hook after a long battle. I finally got in on the action and nailed this nice fatty:










We hooked several more and it was a helluva workout. All in all we finished with 5 blackfin.










Here's the rest of our catch:










On the way back in, the captain stopped and met one other boat on the water and gave them our bait and some info on the fishing to earn a little more good karma.


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

Day 2 of the trip found us on the Captain Michael party boat for a half day excursion. On our previous charter was a guy learning how to mate on the Blue Heaven who also mates on the party boat and he invited us out. He hooked us up with premium stern spots and some of the better spinning outfits and some live bait. Unfortunately fishing was very slow and we only caught a couple mangrove snappers and a grunt. We did get hooked up with some of the unclaimed fish at the end and had enough for a nice little meal at Robbie's. 

While waiting on fish cleaning, I was checking out some of the other charter boats facebook and instagram pages trying to see what everyone was catching and came across a fb posting for a split charter - 2 looking for 2 - on the Dirty Boat. After a quick discussion with the gf we decided to take the spots.

Day 3 found us at the docks at 7 am fishing with Captain Joe on the Dirty Boat. This boat is the biggest I've chartered on yet at over 40' with 2 bathrooms, a kitchen, a salon with couch and chairs (which I was thankful for as temps were supposed to get in the 90s with less than 5mph winds). Again the day started off trying to catch snapper and mackerel and then going for cobia. I started off the day with a nice little cero mackerel on the way out to the first spot. Yellowtail fishing was the same as the other days however - very slow and lots of blue runners and grunts (which we kept for bait). We tried several spots and then went on the hunt for cobia - we were looking for large rays or sharks which the cobia hang around. We motored around for quite awhile without any luck. For a change of pace the capt took us out to a wreck in 220'. We hooked up a couple of 12" blue runners and sent them out. As soon as the bottom rod hit bottom it immediately got bit and then was gone - whatever it was cut 60lb wire . The first mate re-rigged the rod and sent another blue runner down - this time it was the other guys turn and he got to battle a monstrous amberjack (50 lb class I'd imagine). After he got that in he was done and it was my turn again. Sent another blue runner down and I hooked into something monstorous. I was cranking on the reel in the rod holder and the mate came by to help out and his eyes widened as line peeled off the reel. He said this is way bigger than the previous aj and just like that - the line went slack. Reeled in and everything was gone . Speculation was a huge aj or Goliath grouper. We re-rigged again and it took a bit longer to get a bite but I finally hooked into one and got it out of the wreck. This fish kicked my butt. The battle didn't last long (less than 10min) but amberjacks certainly earn the nickname reef donkey - it was bending my 100lb rod no problem. We eventually got my prize in the boat for a quick photo before it was released since they're out of season










After that, we came back towards shore and picked away at some more snapper and mackerel. I got a bottom rod to try for mutton snapper and hooked one shorty, one out of season red grouper, and this just legal mutton










Here's the rest of that day's catch minus a couple porgies










All in all we had a great time down there. The weather was perfect and while the fishing wasn't on fire by some people's standards we still had a blast and made some great memories.

Now the gf wants to go back down during mahi season


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

Nice report - nice fish!

makes it hard to get juiced up for walleye.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

Looks like you had a great Trip. We are still a month away until we leave. I won't be experiencing anything like this but, I will get out on the water a for a few trips in the gulf.


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

kingfisher 11 said:


> Looks like you had a great Trip. We are still a month away until we leave. I won't be experiencing anything like this but, I will get out on the water a for a few trips in the gulf.


As long as the weather holds out for you, I'm sure you'll have a great time fishing the gulf. You might not have the opportunity at tuna but there should be plenty of nice fish around - especially with this early spring we're having.


----------



## neazor91 (Aug 4, 2008)

Great report. Thanks. We just got back from Marathon. I'm missing it already.

Mike


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

neazor91 said:


> Great report. Thanks. We just got back from Marathon. I'm missing it already.
> 
> Mike


I know exactly how you feel. My gf has already been looking at the moon phases in late May trying to plan a mahi trip


----------



## BigJoe90 (Feb 18, 2009)

kingfisher 11 said:


> Looks like you had a great Trip. We are still a month away until we leave. I won't be experiencing anything like this but, I will get out on the water a for a few trips in the gulf.


Where are you staying at?


----------

